# MDF track pics and design



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here is the design of my Routed track as well as a pic of the right side of the track... more photos to come. I am using 1/2 MDF using two 4x8 sheets giving me two 4 foot turns and a crossover as a modified figure 8. I have a 4" overlap of the upper and lower straight (which is about 13' long). I am just getting to the power wire routing for laying in rebar tie wire after the paint goes on. If I get some cooler weather (today it was humid and high 90's) I may get some done over the weekend... Putting the 1st and 3rd pics together makes up the template of the track.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking good, stop by my place anytime if you feel the need to build a second one!

Coach


----------

